# TiVo IR control of new Virgin "V Box HD"



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

I tried all Scientific Atlanta and Samsung codes. No luck. Is Tivo able to control this box? It needs to or I ditch Tivo after 10 years of good service.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Nikki said:


> I tried all Scientific Atlanta and Samsung codes. No luck. Is Tivo able to control this box? It needs to or I ditch Tivo after 10 years of good service.


Have you tried Pace 20020 ?


----------



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks, ozsat, that was the trick. Would have phoned support, but I was setting up the box late last night.


----------

